# Spectacular Autumn Auction - November 5-22nd, Four Paws Animal Rescue



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this has been cross posted

Our second auction starts at 2:00pm on the 5th November, remember, remember the 5th November... and ends at 10pm on the 22nd.

We have a lovely selection of lots including ideal gifts for animals, family and friends as well as some things you can treat yourself with, including some lovely breaks away.

Come along and have a look, there are still a few lots to be added but most items are ready to view

- Four Paws Animal Rescue - Index

Our first auction was a great success and there are lots of four paws fingers and paws crossed that this will be too.... any questions just let us know

Thanks

Four Paws Animal Rescue


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this is one of the items you are able to bid on!!!! 

Fragrant Friends


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i'm going to keep bumping this up - because some of the items on there are fantastic


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree - I'm watching a few items myself.
Some fantastic things on there, I could spend a fortune.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I agree - I'm watching a few items myself.
> Some fantastic things on there, I could spend a fortune.


hehe me too - i'm trying to behave myself this time and not go daft bidding on things lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's hard when there are so many lovely things though isn't it.
My daughter wants me to bid on that lovely dog with puppies.
Is Fourpaws Stevie's rescue or have I got that mixed up?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> It's hard when there are so many lovely things though isn't it.
> My daughter wants me to bid on that lovely dog with puppies.
> Is Fourpaws Stevie's rescue or have I got that mixed up?


oh i know lol must behave, must behave must behave  lol

what item is the dog with puppies?

i haven't got a clue who runs the rescue to be honest!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This one.. CH9 Mother dog & pups

Isn't it cute?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> This one.. CH9 Mother dog & pups
> 
> Isn't it cute?


awwww it is cute 

have you bidded on anything yet?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

just found this one - isn't it addorable 

CH15 Westie soft toy dog


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No not yet - I will probably have a mad 'bidding' session nearer the end.
No it's not Stevie's rescue, I'm on the wrong one, hers is futures for dogs.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ive just registered so i can start bidding on things.
Shopping and helping animals, I like it


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ive just registered so i can start bidding on things.
> Shopping and helping animals, I like it


great excuse isn't it


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link. 

I've just registered and will be watching a few (OK, a lot of) things with interest!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

has anybody else bidded on anything?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't yet but I will nearer the time. It's got another week to run yet hasn't it.?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

its finished on the 22nd


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this will be finishing soon


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this end tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes my daughter keeps reminding me. She will kill me if I don't get those mother and pups. I wouldn't care but we have bag fulls of soft toy dogs of every description upstairs and at least 3 large ones and a snow tiger on her bed.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes my daughter keeps reminding me. She will kill me if I don't get those mother and pups. I wouldn't care but we have bag fulls of soft toy dogs of every description upstairs and at least 3 large ones and a snow tiger on her bed.


lol oh dear 

are you going to do any last minute bids on any items?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I will have to bid on that dog or she will never ever forgive me.
Are you bidding on anything?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I will have to bid on that dog or she will never ever forgive me.
> Are you bidding on anything?


lol 
i have bidded on a few items - but i really want one of them


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Not the dog and pups is it?  :laugh:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Not the dog and pups is it?  :laugh:


haha nooo


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

was anybody lucky enough to win their bid 

i got the harness i wanted


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

i wanted to bid but OH having non of it! lol damm


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> was anybody lucky enough to win their bid
> 
> i got the harness i wanted


I forgot all about it till ten past ten.  :crying: :crying: :crying:

I'm so annoyed with myself cos there were such a lot of lovely things.:sad:

Glad you got the harness you wanted.:thumbup1:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I forgot all about it till ten past ten.  :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> I'm so annoyed with myself cos there were such a lot of lovely things.:sad:
> 
> Glad you got the harness you wanted.:thumbup1:


oh noooo.

well their is alway snext time! 

there is a few more auctions that have started!


----------

